# Drop stand bolts



## Pauliemon (Mar 22, 2019)

Every time I get a bike with a drop stand the pivot bolts are mismatched or missing. Finding replacements can be frustrating and expensive. On my last build I found a plentiful replacement, chainring bolts. They won't work for a restore but will work for your rider. I had to drill out the holes a small amount. Chainring bolts come in steel and aluminum. Most bike shops have a ton of used ones laying around.


----------

